
Why German bread is the best in the world - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/germany-best-bread/index.html
======
bufferout
Opinion: like most of their other cuisine, German bread trades subtlety for
robustness.

------
sunstone
I have a feeling the French would have a thing or two to say about that.

